# Happy Birthday Sickie Ickie



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday! Make it a sick one.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birtyday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Sickie!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Official Birthday suit day! Permission to wear it All Day?
Ahhhhh! The image burns! Make it go away!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday Bryce!! Hope you had a sick day!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sickie Ickie !!!!!!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday ya old fart!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

hope u have great birthday


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Sickie!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey Bryce, hope it all like you hoped it would be!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
Whenever I see a tie dyed t-shirt
I think of you!!!!!

Much birthday happiness to you Brycie!!!!!!!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Happy Birthday*


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy birthday!! Now where's the cake?????


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy B-Day Sickie


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes, happy birthday Sickie!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

A very happy happy birthday to you.....


----------



## SkullWerks (Mar 4, 2008)

happy birthday sickie


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Another Ickie Birthday! I hope it's a good one for ya oh sick one.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Have a great Birthday Bryce.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sickie


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday SI!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Sickie!! Have a wonderful day!*


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday there youngster, just zoomin' along lifes' highway. When you get to the exit for Geezerville (which you are rapidly approaching), STOP! Turn around! Don't come here!!!!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

_*HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY SICKIE DEAR*_*!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope you get lots and lots and lots of goodies!!! And cutesy Halloween stuff too!  LOL  :devil: heeheehee
*


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday sickie -hope its a good one


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SICKIE!!!!!!! Did ya get another cool tie dye shirt or even some of those funky cool neon shoes?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Sickie...have a great birthday, you!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY SICKIE!! I hope its your best one yet!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Tie Dye Guy


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Happy "b" Day Sickie!!!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy b-day sickie! Hope your day was filled with sick, twisted, wicked goodness!

-TM


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Oooo wow I almost missed this... Hope you had an Ickie Birthday Sickie! Here's to you and yours, buddy!!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday, 
WOW ,39
I think I was that once upon a time......
Hope your day was full of joy and happiness and cake.
Lots of cake,
cake,cake,cake.....mmmmm good....
I would send you a cake,but my baking is not so good.
How do you feel about microwave pancakes,
Its like a cake,...... only flat...with no frosting...
but kinda round,thats it...... its round like a cake.
Almost a cake.
Happy day, my friend


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Happy birthday, SI! :jol:


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Happy Birthday 

Sickie


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow! Thanks guys! I ate at Appleby's (sp?) with my wife, and had a great relaxing eve being my day off. No gifts as such because Appleby's is waaaaay expensive for us right now and was a stretch on our budget. So, no Halloween gifts heh, but a great day none-the-less. 

A HUGE thanks for you guys being the best Halloween forum family I know.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sickie Ickie!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Happy belated Birthday Sickie!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sickie!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ah, shucks. Thanks y'all.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hb, Si!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Hope your wish came true, Sickie!


----------

